# The most you've spent



## Oonie (Apr 30, 2005)

What's the most you've spent at one time on MAC products?


For me it is about $270 and it was for brushes and Brush Cleaner. I may have had a few shadows.

What say you?


----------



## MrsWaves (Apr 30, 2005)

My 1st trip to a free standing store I spend a bit over $200.  I'm planning a MONGO haul when I go to vegas June 10th.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 30, 2005)

I keep myself pretty tame, haha. Most *and usually* is 60$


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 30, 2005)

When I went to the Pro store in Vegas my haul was about $360.  It was worth every penny though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My normal hauls are a little less than $100 unless there is an event.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

MAC: $400. All brands shopping haul: $1200


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

My first pro store haul (gasp) $790...Normally $2-300. I try to only buy when I really want or need something...Generally when a new line comes out


----------



## joytheobscure (Apr 30, 2005)

$50 a month.. whenever I get a card for free shipping over $45- I did spend $100 at Nordstroms though for Beau stuff.  More or less $100


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 30, 2005)

Hum.... 525$ after the 30% discount... all MAC... in 1 hour. (Thanks god for the PPID card, it would cost me 750$ without it) But everytime they have a new collection, is more like 200$.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 30, 2005)

£150 that's about $350


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

It was over $300....maybe around $350?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2005)

Wow, I don't feel so bad anymore.  The most I spent at Mac was $125 CAD.  Not too bad.  I am guessing it is going to be more on Thursday though.


----------



## makeuplover (Apr 30, 2005)

$125 i gotta stick to my budget...haha


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 30, 2005)

450 like a week or 2 ago...


----------



## spyderfly10 (Apr 30, 2005)

360 ish on my bday eep!  thankfully only once a year do i do that hhehe


----------



## mona971 (May 1, 2005)

The most I have spent at MAC was at the PRO store and I think after tax it was around $1000. I try not to do that too often or my c/c will explode.


----------



## banana (May 1, 2005)

My boyfriend bought me $80 CAD worth of stuff once.  I got a custom 4-pan eyeshadow palette and a blush.  On my own the most I spend is like $50 at once.  I usually only get one or two things at a time.


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2005)

About $350 CDN. But MAC is a necessity, not a luxury! I'm still trying to figure out a way to write it off on my taxes!


----------



## Lisa182 (May 1, 2005)

probably around $250


----------



## Demosthenes (May 1, 2005)

LOL, I need to archive this link to show my husband.  And he thinks I'm bad.... hehe.  He doesn't know just how bad MAC obsession can get.


----------



## magenta (May 1, 2005)

the most i spent in one time was on my diana haul, and it was about 120$. that was my first big collection that was released after i got into MAC. but i buy little things all the time lol


----------



## Oonie (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alex* 
_About $350 CDN. But MAC is a necessity, not a luxury! I'm still trying to figure out a way to write it off on my taxes!_

 
I thought you could some kinda way if the products were used as part of your business. There should be something that you could write off. I'm not sure what and how much though.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 1, 2005)

At a MAC store close to $150 and online I've spent close to $90-100 each time.


----------



## mspixieears (May 1, 2005)

I order frequently from a lady in Canada and think my most expensive one was round 175 AUD. I seem to order every fortnight, but not lately, and on average they will be 100-50 AUD.

My biggest haul in store, my first was 140 AUD and that got me...4 products. Not much.


----------



## Sanne (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_MAC: $400. All brands shopping haul: $1200_

 

whaaaaat! my goodness girl!

Mine: MAC: 150 euro's


----------



## joytheobscure (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_LOL, I need to archive this link to show my husband.  And he thinks I'm bad.... hehe.  He doesn't know just how bad MAC obsession can get.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL!  I can totally relate.


----------



## agent_skullhead (May 1, 2005)

Last week I spent $150, I had to restrain myself or I'd be eating Top Ramen noodles for the next few months!


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

I spent € 80 max....but the D'Bohemia color story will bring me to the next level....*g*
Usually ist around € 20 - 30!


----------



## Brianne (May 1, 2005)

Most has been about $100.  Next week's D'Bohemia haul will probably equal that, if not exceed it.


----------



## solardame (May 1, 2005)

$180 on MAC and about $200 each on Lancome and Estee Lauder a few years ago.


----------



## Celina (May 1, 2005)

One of my first hauls at MAC was a birthday gift from my grandparents a few years ago and that was about $350-$400.  Brushes, foundation, and some eye shadows, a lipglass, too.  (And those brushes are still in excellent condition!)  On my own I've spent about $200.


----------



## jasper17 (May 1, 2005)

the most was $160 but i think on thursday i might surpass that.


----------



## eponine (May 1, 2005)

$315, but some of it was for my sister.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 2, 2005)

Only like $300...wish I could spend more though...


----------



## karlanyc (May 2, 2005)

lol 
weeky about $50 dollars 

but this weekend i had 30% on all makeup and i went crazy 

about $500 in mac and aother 500 in other brands


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

probably 30 dollars or more. THx


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

hmmmm.. at the LA pro store... $987.73...


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 3, 2005)

The most will probably be later this week when I attempt to maxx out my CC by purchasing large chunks of the d'Bohemia and Points of Huge collections.

Along with my Stila bag, which I've decided I deserve.


----------



## roxybc (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

  hmmmm.. at the LA pro store... $987.73...  
 






























OMG!!!  What did that buy you???  That's almost a thousand dollars on MU alone!  Wow, I think you definitly take the cake in this thread!!  Did you usae a PPID card, or was that full price??

I think for me, it was the X-mas palletes and stuff this past December, I spent $167


----------



## shopgirl151 (May 3, 2005)

It's interesting, that as much as I love MAC, I have probably spent more money on other lines. And yet, I have just as much, if not more MAC products than I do say, Tarte or GA.


----------



## diesel (May 3, 2005)

Wowww, some of you are hardcore shoppers! The most I've spent on makeup is probably $90 CAN at the Stila counter, but the products I got were terrible so I ended up returning 2 of the 3. Otherwise, maybe $60 CAN at the MAC counter at one shot.


----------



## Juneplum (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_ Quote:

  hmmmm.. at the LA pro store... $987.73...  
 































OMG!!!  What did that buy you???  That's almost a thousand dollars on MU alone!  Wow, I think you definitly take the cake in this thread!!  Did you use a PPID card, or was that full price??_

 
LOL!  weellll i bought a bunch of stuff... palettes, shadow refills, matt murphy makeup case and brush clutch.. too many things to remember.. i also bought some stuff for my sister sooooo it kinda evened out!  :twisted:


----------



## midnightlouise (May 3, 2005)

Well you guys make me feel better!  The most I've probably ever spent was around $150 at one time.  I'm bad about dropping $50 here and $50 there, though, so by the end of the month I've spent too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Later.....

Turns out I did the most damage today @ about $175. Eep! But I also found a $60 check in my wallet that I forgot to cash.  Love that


----------



## Peanut_Colada (May 3, 2005)

So far the most I've spent at one time has been a little under $300. That was a few months ago when I had a real job, but I am estimating to spend around $350 on thursday.


----------



## mrskloo (May 3, 2005)

I'm trying to convince my husband to let me get another credit card just for makeup purchases!


----------



## laceymeow (May 3, 2005)

$225 when i went to the pro store in orlando on vacation


----------



## Alexa (May 3, 2005)

$300 something at the pro store in nyc...

i'm going to be spending around $200 tomorrow tho ;(


----------



## tannny (Dec 16, 2005)

i just spent 245 on the make up case at macys. eeek...now i need more make up to fill it up.


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 16, 2005)

At one time $220, and that was online. 

Whenever i get a card or email for free shipping i like to get a few things, so between $50-$100. 

This is why im asking for MAC giftcards for christmas, this way i can save some money.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 16, 2005)

$300 and some odd dollars . . . a few times this year.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Dec 16, 2005)

base of my collection on my 20th birthday 700.00

sephora spree 2000.00






 i love my makeup and body stuff i use all of it!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2005)

i ussually limit mine to $150...but for a while i was going in once a week and spending 60 to 75 each time.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_sephora spree 2000.00_

 














  hot damn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 16, 2005)

$300 at once.  I usually spend about $80 when I go though.


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 16, 2005)

about $35.  Broke college student here. ;D


----------



## user4 (Dec 16, 2005)

like 300... a little less i think!!!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Dec 16, 2005)

$250 or so, but that included a brush or two. I'm not much of a 'haul' person, usually-- I tend to buy things here & there, but it really adds up!


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 17, 2005)

I remember this thread!  

I broke the $500 mark (after discount, for one transaction) last month.  I'm at MAC at least once a week, so I normally spend about $900-$1,000 a month on makeup in general, but I think *gasp* my kit is pretty complete now, so my hauls are all much smaller (about $100).


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm better now, always less than 350$ each month. For 2006 it will be less than 300$ each month. Including skincare, haircare, hair cut & highlights.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 17, 2005)

mmm...maybe $400?


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 17, 2005)

The most I've spend was 100 euros yesterday which are 120$!! Mostly I spend 40 to 60 euros each time!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 17, 2005)

The most i've spent on Mac in one go is about £200 or just over and done that a few times this year.


----------



## ava (Dec 17, 2005)

The most I've spend was 200$


----------



## Nycutie182 (Dec 18, 2005)

around $200


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think just under $200.


----------



## Jude (Dec 18, 2005)

about $1400.00. YIKES


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_about $1400.00. YIKES_

 
Welcome back girl!

For me, I don't think I've ever broken the $100 mark in one sitting but came close (say $92). However this summer there were a lot of random $60 here and there trips. I have cut back A LOT and am asking for MAC stuff for Christmas. I only bought a Toon TLC this month and that will be it unless I have extra money.


----------



## JesusShaves (Dec 18, 2005)

Just under $500... when im in the US i go crazy... other wise it'd cost waaaay more if i bought the same amount in the UK... 

my limit in the US is as much as my card will charge lols!


----------



## fireatwill (Dec 18, 2005)

first visit to a mac store i spent 250 i think and most times everytime i go its over 100. :-\ most ive ever spent at one time was 359


----------



## luxette (Dec 18, 2005)

Hm, about 100 at the freestanding store. I don't do a lot in hauls because spending in large chunks makes me nervous. However, every time I pass a MAC counter and/or a Sephora, end up buying at least $30 worth of makeup, and it happens more often than I'd like to admit.


----------



## lola336 (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_base of my collection on my 20th birthday 700.00

sephora spree 2000.00







 i love my makeup and body stuff i use all of it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

DAMN!!! i wish!  thats awesome!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

'Egads, so I broke my old record and was procrastinating coming in here to admit it...but it seems smallish in comparison to some others: 375 AUD which is approximately 275 USD at the moment. There's a #187 in this order, that's why...


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 22, 2005)

i spent $300.00 at the mac pro store, but when a new collection comes out and they have a lot of nice shades i like, i can usually charge up over $200.00 on my credit card  YIKES!! i love MAC and i learned that if a new collection with LE items comes out and you really like something, you got to stock up on it or you wont be able to get it later and have to wind up paying crazy prices on ebay


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 22, 2005)

200 on my birthday. my b/f bought it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *love you honey!*


----------



## frances92307 (Dec 22, 2005)

I've been on a consistent binge since about Nov 20.....about $3,000 now....ughh buyers remorse!


----------



## Scarlet (Dec 22, 2005)

The most I've ever spent at one time was on the Holiday collection of this year: $148 (thanks to PPID)


----------



## swaly (Dec 28, 2005)

$240, but it included two perfumes. Of course, silly MAC charged me twice for it so for about a week it was nearly five hundred!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 28, 2005)

My biggest haul was $300 and that included most of the Lingerie collection, brushes, a lip liner, eye kohl, and other misc. shadows. I want to order some backups of Lingerie and some other misc. stuff and then I'm putting myself on restriction til Culturebloom comes.


----------



## MACisLOVE (Dec 28, 2005)

$250-$300 when i go to a freestanding or pro store
usually up to $100 when i go by the counter


----------



## MissFortune (Dec 29, 2005)

about 140 at the vegas pro store


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 29, 2005)

ha!  i actually feel cheap!  i should show this to my boyfriend!

most i spent:  $170


----------



## mymymai (Dec 29, 2005)

$503 at the Pro store and $302 the following week 0_o;


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 29, 2005)

Woaw that's a lot of woolah ladies!
I'm not half as bad, I've only spent £50 at one time. Except, I've done that 5 times in one day though!


----------



## carly71722 (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_It was over $300....maybe around $350?_

 
Ummm... your schnauzer is absolutely adorable (if that is yours in the picture!)


----------



## ChrisKsAngel (Dec 29, 2005)

The most I have ever spent is on Lingerie... $285!!! And that is alot for me since I normally spend under $100 every other time I hit MAC.


----------



## sincitylulu (Dec 29, 2005)

The most I ever spent was $500. I bought some brushes, eyeshadows, foundations..Needless to say my hubby wasn't to happy about it!


----------



## nwadrebma (Jan 23, 2006)

*I've only been to a counter once*

That was yesterday. I spent $55 but it was in cash. I would surely die if I used a credit card for makeup shopping... How are you not surviving on top ramen with those kind of payments?  Yikes! My next MAC trip I plan to spend about $200, I think the largest sum I could part with and not feel horrible about is $300. It's easier for me to spend little amounts without guilt.


----------



## allan_willb (Jan 23, 2006)

Ohhhh this is a good one....lets see i go to macys a couple times a month but when i go to the actual mac store or pro store its a totally different story....

one time i went to the mac store and said can i get an empty pallet u know the 15 one and FILL IT UP WITH ALL OF THESE COLORS!!!I was so living at the time but 350 bucks later i was hurting....

its so sad mac really gets to you im still eating saimin noodles for dinner ever since...lol jk

allan


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 23, 2006)

hmm most I've ever spent was probably $97. The least is probably around the 30's. I think I'm doing pretty good....I haven't hit a pro store yet....and I made of list of stuff I want.....my wallet is going to cry when I finally do...


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 23, 2006)

At least 100 a visit, but I visit about 2/3 times a month.

600.00 in a month once.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But just in a day? A low 300.00!!!   


So happy i'm not the only one who goes through paychecks!!! 

I WILL be sending this link to my boyfriend!!!

He complains that the amount of money i spend can be compared to his car payments!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_Ohhhh this is a good one....lets see i go to macys a couple times a month but when i go to the actual mac store or pro store its a totally different story....

one time i went to the mac store and said can i get an empty pallet u know the 15 one and FILL IT UP WITH ALL OF THESE COLORS!!!I was so living at the time but 350 bucks later i was hurting....

its so sad mac really gets to you im still eating saimin noodles for dinner ever since...lol jk

allan_

 
I feel you pain, i've cut down to ramen noodles!!!


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 23, 2006)

* Quote:

   Originally Posted by mrskloo 
I'm trying to convince my husband to let me get another credit card just for makeup purchases!

 

That why I got my macys card.  8)  Strickly M.A.C.!!!  But I am trying to figure out if I can get another visa for m.a.c. purposes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 23, 2006)

It was actually just a couple of days ago. I spent $150 on the Catherine/Chromeglass collection. However, the most I have spent on maccosmetcs.com was like $200. My parents were ready to kill me lol. It was worth every cent.


----------



## mima (Jan 23, 2006)

my biggest haul was either my first mac holiday collection (2003) or my first visit to a pro store as a mac addict. i can't remember the exact number but it was over $400.00 (CDN) for both of those hauls


----------



## asteffey (Jan 23, 2006)

i've spent $500 during one shopping trip. came back next day with guilty bf and he spent $200 more.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 23, 2006)

Mine was $300. I can tell you right now that the next few months will be a killer with all these incredible collections coming out.


----------



## 1dmbfan (Jan 23, 2006)

At one store - 143
One day I went to three different stores and spent - 370


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 23, 2006)

i think mine was so low because i've never been to the pro store in vegas.  if i hit big on craps, you know all those winnings are going STRAIGHT THERE.

how dangerous.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah my boyfriend gives me poop about my collection all the time... and I'm like 'you have nooo idea...'

but for me the most ive spent at once is about 150 US


----------



## channierose (Feb 20, 2006)

ugh it's been so long since i've hauled, i don't even remember anymore.  although i did make an exception to my no-new-makeup-because-i'm-broke for lingerie...

i usually never buy more than three, four, maybe even FIVE things at a time... livin on the edge!  even though i used to make weekly mac trips PLUS buying things all the time from livejournal.  so probably not ever more than $100 in one shot.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 20, 2006)

At one time? This past time, haha. I bought 19 things, and it was $315.


----------



## dirtygirl (Feb 20, 2006)

At one time?

$415. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.... and i haven't even hit any of the pro stores yet.


----------



## kateisgreat (Feb 20, 2006)

$110...all of my first paycheck


----------



## tricky (Feb 20, 2006)

probably no more than $100 i'd guess.
but when sweetie cake comes out i'll probably spend over $100 at one time!


----------



## Estellea (Feb 21, 2006)

£60 when lingerie came out, so that's about $100. But I plan on a nice tidy haul when I go to America this summer wooopwoop!


----------



## tiff (Feb 21, 2006)

Me too, I'm going to Orlando in October, mega mega hauling time and will probably have to all be done in one day knowing my family!


----------



## xSazx (Feb 21, 2006)

the most at one time was £45ish, it'll be more when i finally get a job & when i go to orlando in oct.


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

The most I've spent is probably only about $60 at a CCO. I'm building up to a giant haul, though.


----------

